

A Dynamic Shape Display that can render 3D content physically (2013) - flippyhead
http://tangible.media.mit.edu/project/inform/

======
gambiter
Shut up and take my money, amirite?

Seriously though, I'm really impressed by the fluid motion. Even though the
actuators are still sort of jerky, they are fluid enough to make this actually
a viable technology. It's just too bad every design seems to have actuators
that take up more space (in X/Y) than the part they are moving.

